# Koo Woo Hee



## Iguano

Hello, this is my first post on this forum and I've come across this board in a frantic search for the meaning of the name Koo Woo Hee, or more specifically "Woo Hee". I've searched all resources that I've come across with no luck. I know this is an uncommon name and was wondering if anyone could enlighten me on the meaning of the name. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Vanloon

In Korean, we usually have three words of name such as 'woo hee', 'soo jung', 'min woo'.....
And....each word can have many meaning so with that name 'woo hee'
It is not enough to know the meaning unless you know the Chinese character.


----------



## Greywolf878

As Vanloon said, you can't figure out name meanings if you don't know the Chinese character for them. 
But I can take a guess using the Chinese characters that are the most common in Korean names. 
Woo could mean deep or surpassing (優) and Hee could mean happiness (喜).
Note that these are just guesses, I can't be sure what the name means if I don't know the hanja.


----------

